

Ask HN: FireFox extension donation - csomar

I have been lately working on a FireFox extension (as a freelance), so I got a some background on developing FF extensions. I noticed lately, that FireFox added donations support to most of its' extensions.<p>So my question is: does this model really work? I'm interested in building something for FireFox, but will be more if I can monetize it.<p>Any HN user have experience or some numbers (like donations/download)?
======
cfinke
When the contributions program started, I enabled contributions for a number
of my add-ons, with the suggested donation set at $1. Over the next two
months, I averaged $1 in donations for every 5,000 downloads.

After Add-on Con, I raised my suggested donation amount to $5, and since then,
I've averaged about $4 for every 5,000 downloads.

Note: Relevant add-ons include TwitterBar, Feed Sidebar, and FireFound, which
was a grand prize winner of Extend Firefox 3.5.

